# Heresy-Online Members Vote Results!



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Here are the winners of each category - any ties will go to a week long poll, because of course: THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE! :king:
*
Site Edition*

*Best Thread*- Picture War/Pointless Venting

*Highest Quality Poster*- Katie Drake
Joint 2nd- Svartmetall/squeek

*Funniest Poster- *Stella Cadente (by a fucking landslide)

*Best Avatar/Sig-* humakt/Varakir
Joint 3rd Place- Chaosftw/King of cheese

*Biggest Troll-* Lux (Lux actually had a lot of competition and only just managed to win this by a single vote)
2nd Place- jackjack

*Best Storyteller-* darkreever
2nd Place- dark angel

*Best Article Writer-* Svartmetall/LTP
3rd Place- King of Cheese

*Best Painter/Converter-* LTP 
2nd Place- Svartmetall (only 1 vote from another 1st place tie)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Staff Edition*

*Wisest-* Baron Spikey (really strange surprise with this one!)

*Most Helpful-* Commissar Ploss 

*Heaviest Handed-* Jezlad

*Funniest-* Jezlad

*Ye Most Eccentric-* Commissar Ploss (landslide 'victory')

*Discipline Master-* darkreever


And there we are- well done to everyone who won, on some of the categories it came down to a single vote to decide who could claim victory, and obviously we've got 3 who tied and need a 1-on-1 rematch :biggrin:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Woo awesome. Well done to everyone who won the catagories. 

Oo we should have like a dance off to see who wins.... or not.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done everybody who got a vote, and espceically the winners. Not sure how I drew with Varakir, who has way better sigs than me. But it must of been the Ninjabread that did the trick.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

would that be a strip tease dance ?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> would that be a strip tease dance ?


No that would be highly inappropriate.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

LTP said:


> No that would be highly inappropriate.


 In other words.. Fuck off you weirdo.

:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats to all who won! 


Lux, Lux, Lux... Seriously, L. M. F. A. O. :rofl:


EDIT: Hey, I pretty much nailed the staff edition. Only missed _Heaviest Handed._ Almost! :headbutt:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Lux is like a celebrity now on heresy. lol


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Its interesting that the two funniest posters, Stella and Lord Waffles are banned.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well Stella will be back soon, luckily LordWaffles' brand of moronic 'humour' won't be around again for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Its interesting that the two funniest posters, Stella and Lord Waffles are banned.


 Stella is guilty of the occasional pearl of humour..

But lordWaffles is just a clown - if he wont funniest poster; I would have eater my hat, or something else cliche.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Well Stella will be back soon, luckily LordWaffles' brand of moronic 'humour' won't be around again for a couple of weeks.


I miss Stella's vitriolic comments and Waffles' hilarious posts. Browsing is less amusing now, since theres no chance that you'll bump into one of their posts that would make your day.

But its good to know that they didn't get permanently banned. That'd be a sad day. 

EDIT: 

@ROT

Everyone has their dark sides, thats what makes them human.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> But its good to know that they didn't get permanently banned. That'd be a sad day.


I agree that if Stella was perma banned it would a sad day, LordWaffles perma banned? Champagne anyone?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> @ROT
> 
> Everyone has their dark sides, thats what makes them human.


 Everyone knows he's just trying to copy stella - and doing a really shit job of it.

I'm with Baron; It'd be sad to see Stella go; even though we mutually hate each other with a passion. But waffles is a different story.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I agree that if Stella was perma banned it would a sad day, LordWaffles perma banned? Champagne anyone?


You know, as a staff member I'd expect you to lead by example, but now you're just being a dick. Waffles has great posts and the WHFB batreps he posted recently were awesome, lots of people liked it. You might not like his sense of humour but thats not a reason to ask for champagne on the hopefully unlikely occasion he gets permabanned.

EDIT:

Copy Stella? I have a hard time believing that, they're worlds apart. But then again, opinions...


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> You know, as a staff member I'd expect you to lead by example, but now you're just being a dick.


 You're crappy point becomes void when you start calling respected Moderators dicks.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, I was just pointed to this thread by ROT and LTP. I just wanted to thank everyone who voted me for Quality Poster. :victory: Frankly I'm a bit surprised, but delighted nonetheless.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

congratulations Katie! Funny that it took so long for you to find out.

Me, Baron and LTP where chatting about it for like 2 hours yday; about all the draws between LTP and Svart; you must've missed it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> You know, as a staff member I'd expect you to lead by example, but now you're just being a dick. Waffles has great posts and the WHFB batreps he posted recently were awesome, lots of people liked it. You might not like his sense of humour but thats not a reason to ask for champagne on the hopefully unlikely occasion he gets permabanned.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Copy Stella? I have a hard time believing that, they're worlds apart. But then again, opinions...


I'm being unpleasant am I? Well considering all the abuse I get from LordWaffles and the shit he throws at everyone else I couldn't give damn if you think I'm acting like a 'dick'. He is of average intelligence yet thinks he's superior to the rest of us, because apparently throwing around racist and homophobic epiphets is a sign of eloquence. 

Stella is helpful, of an extremely pessimistic frame of mind but with understandable personal trauma to justify how he acts to some degree,
LordWaffles is simply a jerk.

Obviously with my viewpoint on the matter I would never discipline him because my bias would be entirely unfair on the guy.


Edit: Indeed congratulation Drake, you really came storming out of nowhere to grap the Highest Quality Poster win


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Oh, I was just pointed to this thread by ROT and LTP. I just wanted to thank everyone who voted me for Quality Poster. :victory: Frankly I'm a bit surprised, but delighted nonetheless.


Congrats . Whenever you post I know that it will be perfectly written and well constructed so it is a well deserved win.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Congratulation to the winners, y'all deserve it.

Kind of sad I didn't win biggest troll. I know you were rooting for me ROT.:laugh: I will do better next time, I promise.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

It's fine, Gen.ahab! We'll work it on over the year! No hard feelings. :wink:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

After my landslide victory of the category _"Ye Most Eccentric"_ as well as the title of _"Most Helpful"_ staff member, i would like to thank the Academy....... wait, i am the Academy? Fine then, SCREW EVERYONE!! screw. everyone. i love you. <3

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratz everyone who won!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all and sundry! However, in the future, I think all ties should be decided by a Star Trek-esque battle to the death ala Kirk and Spock. I'll even furnish the folding chairs and do my best to make sounds that mimic the music played during that epic battle!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yay, I got a second place! :grin:

Better than nothing, I guess..

Congratulations to all of the winners, however. Well deserved, on the most part!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

*pops back into existence from the asshole of life*
hey I won something HUSSAR, I will not be making a long speech of thanks, my presence in your puny mortal lives is all the thanks you require.

as to this waffle iron pretender to my throne such upstarts cannot ever rise high enough to even reach the first step of my throne, especially not some Amoeba brained lifeform of animal buggery who is lord of waffles....a most freaky title.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

3rd for best avatar/sig
3rd for best articles

I never even realized i was nominated. :dunno:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> *pops back into existence from the asshole of life*
> hey I won something HUSSAR, I will not be making a long speech of thanks, my presence in your puny mortal lives is all the thanks you require.
> 
> as to this waffle iron pretender to my throne such upstarts cannot ever rise high enough to even reach the first step of my throne, especially not some Amoeba brained lifeform of animal buggery who is lord of waffles....a most freaky title.


Welcome back to Heresy, and congratulations! :victory:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ROT said:


> Everyone knows he's just trying to copy stella - and doing a really shit job of it.


But my harlequins kiss medal...I earned it from absorbing laughter! It shines with the smiles of children and the cackling of the gods. 
Besides my batreps are filled with hilarity that all can enjoy.
I've actually been locally toning down my boiling sarcasm, so perhaps in the future you might not give such scathing reviews to my clowning about.


Baron Spikey said:


> I'm being unpleasant am I? Well considering all the abuse I get from LordWaffles and the shit he throws at everyone else...
> Obviously with my viewpoint on the matter I would never discipline him because my bias would be entirely unfair on the guy.


It takes a big person to admit they have an addiction to hating my guts yet not take advantage of it, cheers mate.


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners, and Nate I totally agree on the Star Trek-esque stuff. XD


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

LordWaffles said:


> But my harlequins kiss medal...I earned it from absorbing laughter!


I get voted funniest poster and do I get a harlequins kiss medel, no........BASTARDS!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

YAY!! Stellas back!


Day just got brighter, and more sarcastic!

Congratulations to everyone who won or was even nominated. Must make more of an impression over the next year.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, I'm requesting a re-vote for the best-thread poll.

That 'Fit girls with GUNZ' thread wins _hands-down_.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I get voted funniest poster and do I get a harlequins kiss medel, no........BASTARDS!!


being "funny" doesn't always mean making us laugh...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

well done everyone who won :victory:

I bask in your collective glory lol.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Grats all. I didn't see a catigory I didn't agree with.


----------

